# Broadband in Kefalonia?



## brittleware (Oct 3, 2013)

Broadband seems intermittent on the island - or so we've found. As the Astra satellite footprint is now so narrow, it looks as though we've only either a ridiculous (4 metre?) dish or a decent broadband connection in order to watch any UK tv... Slingbox, anyone? Any suggestions, Lourdata area... thanks!


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Don't agree, you can still receive many Astra English channels.
I am south of Kefalonia and with a 1.4m dish I can pick up:-
LIVING	
WATCH & WATCH 1
GOLD & GOLD 1
DAVE
COMEDY CENTRAL & X
SKY 1 & +1
LIVING IT & +1
FOX & +1
TLC
MTV & +1
SKY 2
SKY ARTS 1 & 2
CHALLENGE & +1
CBS DRAMA (can fade at night)
PICK & +1
LIFETIME
DRAMA
QUEST
ATLANTIC & +1
TRUE DRAMA (can fade at night)
TRUE ENTERTAINMENT (can fade at night)
ALIBI & +1
PROPELLER
MY CHANNEL
AFRICA CHANNEL
S4C
TRUE MOVIES 1 & 2 (can fade at night)
DISCOVERY (nearly all varieties)
ANIMAL PLANET
NAT GEO (all varieties)
HISTORY & +1
H2
EDEN & +1
PBS AMERICA
YESTERDAY & +1
COMMUNITY
C1
HOME & HEALTH
HOME & +1
GOOD FOOD
REALITY

SKY NEWS
CNN
FOX NEWS
NEWS INDIA


----------



## brittleware (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks "Grocer" - but that looks like you have a Sky subscription? I want the BBC telly channels, hence the mention of broadband (using a VPN) and perhaps slingbox. We can watch (when in Lourdata - planning permanent move asap) CNN and and Jazeera using a Sky setup with no subscription. It's ironic, given that I can listen to BBC radio on my smartphone! Maybe that's it - hook up my pad's HDMI output to a tv...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

brittleware said:


> Broadband seems intermittent on the island - or so we've found. As the Astra satellite footprint is now so narrow, it looks as though we've only either a ridiculous (4 metre?) dish or a decent broadband connection in order to watch any UK tv... Slingbox, anyone? Any suggestions, Lourdata area... thanks!


If your Broadband connection is not good, you might consider the Private Broadband network which covers much of the island. I cannot post a link, because it is deemed to be advertising, but just search Kefalonia Broadband. 
I am sure you are aware of FilmOn for UK TV through the internet.

The transfer of channels to the new 2E satellite (Pan European) is now complete and the good news is that there is virtually no change. Those channels already on 2F are also unchanged. I use a 1 metre dish in Kefalonia and pick up all the channels listed above plus about 40 HD channels, including ITV2,3,4, Ch4, Ch5, Sky Movies and Sky sport. PM me if you need any further information.


----------



## brittleware (Oct 3, 2013)

Jolly Roger, many many thanks. That's excellent information. I think my £24.95 B&Q box could receive all that lot but of course with no EPG... That's perhaps the satellite query answered, thanks again. I'll try the 2E / 2F options here in the UK this week to check.

Yes, I already use "FilmOn" in the UK - but on an 8mbps wired connection it's at best "hesitant". We want a landline anyway so the purpose of the original query was as much as anything else to determine what sort of speeds we might expect over a wired connection in Kefalonia. Previous experience has been of poor speeds, where we were told this was a 20mbps connection but it clearly wasn't.

(By the "private broadband network", I take it you mean the wi-fi based one on Kefalonia. Expensive installation cost IMO, but afterwards reasonable.)


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

I use FilmOn for BBC and ITV1 and with about 2Mbs, it works well enough to watch. In our area you can pay extra for 24Mbs, but in reality this is only about 10Mbs. I have found that if I record programmes on FilmOn and then download to the computer, it works perfectly without any buffering.

Yes, it is a WiFi network and for anyone with a villa or holiday home without a landline, it could be a lot cheaper than other options.

Of course you will not receive all those Astra2 channels without a valid Sky card, only very few free ones. That is why I suggested you could contact me for another option.


----------



## brittleware (Oct 3, 2013)

I'll take you up on the pm offer when I've made the five posts needed to post messages, thanks!


----------



## kefvmr05 (Sep 25, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> If your Broadband connection is not good, you might consider the Private Broadband network which covers much of the island. I cannot post a link, because it is deemed to be advertising, but just search Kefalonia Broadband.
> I am sure you are aware of FilmOn for UK TV through the internet.
> 
> The transfer of channels to the new 2E satellite (Pan European) is now complete and the good news is that there is virtually no change. Those channels already on 2F are also unchanged. I use a 1 metre dish in Kefalonia and pick up all the channels listed above plus about 40 HD channels, including ITV2,3,4, Ch4, Ch5, Sky Movies and Sky sport. PM me if you need any further information.


Jolly Roger, So now the transfer is complete do I need to move the position of my dish or will it pick the channels up form where it was originally positioned last year when all the channels were lost?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

kefvmr05 said:


> Jolly Roger, So now the transfer is complete do I need to move the position of my dish or will it pick the channels up form where it was originally positioned last year when all the channels were lost?


Not sure why you lost all your channels, but it wasn't the signal from the satellite. Everything that we received before the transfer in January, is the same now. The only change I have detected is a slight loss of signal on the radio channels and a few TV channels such as Euronews.
No need to move your dish, if it was/is pointed at Astra2.


----------

